# Welcome Brad



## Catsmother (Sep 12, 2020)

@Brad

Thanks for joining


----------



## pat (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Brad P (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks for the welcomes  let me try see what is happening on this style.


----------



## kikipetie (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Kivessout (Sep 12, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Brad


----------



## Brad P (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes


----------



## diane15 (Sep 12, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, there are is alot of informative information, so just take a look around and notice your a staff member, It is nice to have another one around . Good luck.


----------



## Brad P (Sep 12, 2020)

diane15 said:


> Welcome to the forum, there are is alot of informative information, so just take a look around and notice your a staff member, It is nice to have another one around . Good luck.


Its a friendly place and I'm here to help @Catsmother  on a style that was broken and its fixed now


----------



## Spice (Sep 12, 2020)

Enjoy the board.


----------



## marti (Sep 12, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Butterfly88 (Sep 12, 2020)

Welcome Brad!


----------



## Anonymous. (Sep 12, 2020)

@Brad
Nice to have you here and have fun.​


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Kyng (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome, Brad! I hope you enjoy this place  .


----------



## Foxy (Sep 16, 2020)

:welcomeHi Brad, nice to meet you.


----------



## ZandraJoi (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome here!


----------



## Brad P (Sep 20, 2020)

Lots of welcomes 🙏 thank you


----------

